# return ticket / round-trip ticket



## questin

Hi there.
I see in the dictionary that _one-way ticket_ is _jednosměrná jízdenka_, right?
But how to say _round-trip_ _ticket_ or _return ticket_? Maybe _jízdenka s návratem_?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jazyk

Zpáteční jízdenka, from zpátek (back, adverb).


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Perhaps it's also worth pointing out that _jízdenka_ is the word for a train or bus ticket - something that goes on wheels. You will also find _lístek_ used in this sense, but _jízdenka_ is better.   
If you're talking about a plane ticket, it's _letenka_.  
If it's a boat/ferry ticket, it's lístek.
There's also a useful web page here, which shows how words and phrases associated with travel are used in Czech.   
Šťastnou cestu!


----------



## questin

Great answers both, thanks a lot


----------



## Tinu

Enquiring mind is correct, as ever  May I just add few things - _lístek_ can indeed be used in the sense of _jízdenka_, but it is a colloquial term. Moreover, _lístek_ can also mean _vstupenka_, i. e. entrance ticket (for theatre, cinema, concert, gallery etc). The only phrase in which _lístek_ is considered Standard is _hlasovací lístek _- ballot paper.   

PS: _Lístek _is of course a deminutive of _list_ and its basic meaning is "a small lief". In this capacity, it is of course perfectly Standard word, not a colloquialism.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Oh thank you Tinu, you are too kind!    (I owe you a beer!)


----------

